# No se porque el ci ta8210 no me reproduce el semiciclo negativo.



## manuel02011 (Jun 8, 2008)

tengo un ci ta8210 y quiero usarlo en un reproductor de cd para elevar la potencia pero este ci no me reproduce el semiciclo negativo he revisado varias variantes pero no doy con lo que es.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2008)

manuel02011 dijo:
			
		

> tengo un ci ta8210 y quiero usarlo en un reproductor de cd para elevar la potencia pero este ci no me reproduce el semiciclo negativo he revisado varias variantes pero no doy con lo que es.




¿ No te parece que sería más fácil opinar viendo el esquema que estas empleando ?


----------



## manuel02011 (Jun 8, 2008)

aqui te envio el plano, si tienes algo mejor enviamelo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2008)

Ahora con el esquema podemos hablar el mismo idioma.

¿ A que te refieres con "no me reproduce el semiciclo negativo" ?
¿ Como detectaste eso ?
¿ Como es la falla que percibes ?


----------



## manuel02011 (Jun 8, 2008)

el problema lo encuentro porque tengo un osciloscopio ademas de un generador, al introducirle una senal digamos 1k en la entrada, en la salida tan solo tengo el ciclo positivo. el ci es nuevo ademas de ser el segundo que utilizo pensando que el primero no servia y encuentro los mismos resultados. que pudiera ser? esto lo he probado tambien con audio y resulta lo mismo es decir acoplamdolo a un preamp. aqui estuve revisando unos documentos donde mencionaste algunas fallas pero por ruido, la potencia que usaban era la misma y la unica diferencia de plano con respecto al mio era el pin de mute (1) que lo conectaban directo al vcc que crees de eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2008)

Esa anomalia la verificas en las 4 salidas ? Patas 11,12, 15 y 16

Verifica la polaridad de los electroliticos C2


----------



## faustostar (Nov 17, 2011)

saludos, estoy pensando armarme un amplificador de audio utilizando el TA8210AH, ya tengo preparado el pcb, lo tome de la pagina oficial del mismo, pero tengo una duda y es esta en la entrada de audio, especificamente en la conexion del negativo del mismo
entrada 1
+ ►pata 2
- ►pata ? va al negativo  o va al pata 3

entrada 2
-►pata 7
- ►pata ? va al negativo  o va al pata 6

adjunto el esquematico y el pcb que he utilizado, si me pueder orientar en esto se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## alekz_devz (May 27, 2012)

nescesito ayuda! yo termine de armar el circuito pero no me funciona! , y detecto en el multimetro que las salidas de audio tanto + como - me los da como (-) los 4 ... que hize mal?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2012)

leoleoks dijo:


> nescesito ayuda! yo termine de armar el circuito pero no me funciona! , y detecto en el multimetro que las salidas de audio tanto + como - me los da como (-) los 4 ... que hize mal?



Con *SOLO* esos datos no se puede opinar nada.

¿ Foto de tu montaje ?
¿ Verificaste de haber realizado la placa correctamente ?


----------



## miguelus (May 28, 2012)

manuel02011 dijo:


> aqui te envio el plano, si tienes algo mejor enviamelo



Buenas tardes manuel2011.
¿Entre qué puntos estás midiendo?

Sal U2


----------

